# JD 4410 35hp Differential Lock Problem



## Dustybalz (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello, I have the above tractor,, all was well. I kicked in the diff lock with my left heel one day, worked fine.. I tried it again and it is FROZEN SOLID,, will not budge downward. I have used it a number of times no problem, but now the lever is stuck up. Any help would be appreciated. Jim


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum DB! Is the diff lock pedal completely frozen and will not move at all or is it just that it will move but not engage the diff lock. ie: move some but not go all the way down to the floor and lock up the diff?


----------



## Dustybalz (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,,,, the lever will not move one millimeter.. It is stuck frozen,,, and what is crazy, I have sued it several times, so far and no problem,, appreciate your help.. Also, I have heard some good words, lately:
I am to kill you in one minute Ned,,, or see you hanged in Fort Smith at Judge Parkers conveinience.. Which will it be,,,, RE: I call that bold talk for a one eye fat man,,, RE: Well fill your hands you S.O.B.. Love your idol,, I've put many of those large loop levers on carbines,, and packed double rigged Colts. Thanks for your help in advance. Dusty


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you need to remove some covers and inspect the diff. lock linkage. Something may be lodged in the linkage or it may need some lubrication. 

If none of the above seems to be the problem, I have found that my diff lock pedal can be stiff to operate sometimes after long periods of not using it. I have found that it is MUCH easier to engage IF (and be very careful here) you can get one rear tire moving very slowing while the other is not moving then try to engage the diff. lock. This usually will get the linkage to move and then it is much easier to engage. I will periodically engage the diff. lock just to keep things in working order. 

DO NOT under ANY circumstances attempt to engage the diff. lock while one tire is spinning rapidly and the other still. This can damage or even break the diff. spider gears. 

Once the diff lock is no longer needed, be sure to check and verify that it has released after you remove your heel from the pedal.


----------

